# Big Bee Buzz -- Tulsa, OK -- March 27-28, 2015



## NeilV

The Northeast Oklahoma Beekeepers Assocation (NEOBA) will hold the annual Big Bee Buzz on the evening of Friday, March 27, 2015 and during the day on Saturday, March 28, 2015. 

Speakers will include Dr. Jeff Harris of Mississippi State Univ., Stephen J. Repasky (author of Swarm Essentials), Ed Levi (former Arkansas apiary inspector), and Dr. Leo Sharashkin (founder of HorizontalHive.com and editor of Keeping Bees With a Smile). 

The meeting will occur at Eastside Christian Church, 1438 South Indianapolis Avenue, Tulsa, OK 74112. Cost is $35, which will include dinner Friday, donuts and coffee Saturday morning, and lunch Saturday. We strive to make this event the best deal in the beekeeping seminar world. (And I think we succeed.) 

Vendors will be present. Dr. Sharashkin will be selling books on gardening and beekeeping that have been translated from Russian, and I have read two of these books and recommend them. If you are a gardener, he has a Russian book on gardening that is very interesting and has improved my vegetable garden a great deal. 

Although you are absolutely welcome to pay at the door on the day of the event, we really appreciate it if you will register on-line at NEOBA.org to help us with planning. Online registration will be available very soon.

I will post the speakers schedules as soon as I have it. The final speaking schedule and topics have not yet been set in stone. If there is any topic that you are really interested in, send me a PM and I'll see what I can do. With this set of great speakers, there is likely to be one of them who have knowledge on just about anything you would want to hear. The emphasis this year will be on practical beekeeping for intermediate to advanced beekeepers. 

Post any questions you have.

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## NeilV

We now have a tentative schedule of speakers. This is mostly set in stone, but I still need to confirm that one of the speakers is okay with this plan. Also, you can now register online at NEOBA.org.

Here's the schedule:

Friday Evening (March 27, 2015):

5:15 - 5:55 p.m. – Registration
5:55 - 6:00 p.m. – Welcome and Opening Remarks - Ed LeBeau
6:00 - 6:45 p.m. – Jeff Harris --Breeding for Resistance to Varroa – a history of the VSH breeding program followed by how to incorporate the genes into other populations of honey bees. 
6:45 - 7:30 p.m. – Dinner 
7:30 - 8:15 p.m. – Stephen Repasky – Increase Essentials: Making Splits and Nuc Management
8:15 - 9:05 p.m. – Dr. Leo Sharashkin – "Natural Beekeeping Approaches That Work"

Saturday (March 28, 2015):

8:30 - 9:00 a.m – Donuts and Registration
9:00 - 9:15 a.m. – Don Molnar – Oklahoma Beekeeping Update 
9:15 - 10:00 – Ed Levi – What We’re Learning From The Bee Informed Survey, And How You Can Participate.
10:-10:45 – Dr. Jeff Harris – Chemical Free Beekeeping?
10:45 - 11:00 a.m. – Break
11:00 - 12:00 a.m.– Dr. Leo Sharashin – "Twenty Great Things About Horizontal Hives"
12:00 - 1:00 p.m.- Lunch Break
1:00 - 1:45 p.m. - Stephen Repasky Swarm Management: What's Really Happening in Your Hives
1:45 - 2:00 - Break
2:00- 2:45 p.m. - Jeff Harris – Managing Nutrition
2:45 - 3:00 p.m. - Break
3:00 - 3:45 p.m.- Ed Levi: International Beekeeper of Mystery 
3:45-4:15 – Panel Q&A
4:15-4:30 – Silent Auction & Wrap Up


----------



## NeilV

(This post is a thinly-veiled shameless bump, but the event is this week and I wanted to give people a reminder that they can pre-register at NEOBA.org.)


----------

